
Ask HN: Will IBM Be Oracle for RedHat? - mustafab
We saw what happened when Oracle acquired Sun; many people left or had to leave, open source projects driven away. After stopping development of Sparc and Solaris there seems nothing much of Sun left.<p>Do you think this will be happening to RedHat too ?
======
zoobab
At least IBM is pretty evil when it comes to software patents. They heavily
lobby now Congress to get a law for restoring software patents and abolish
Alice jurisprudence. Pretty insane.

